# Drain Plug on Aluminum Boat



## daver (Jul 28, 2008)

I need some help on replacing a drain plug on an old aluminum boat that I bought. It appears to be a 1" diameter hole in the BOTTOM, that tapers in. Since the boat's hull is only +/- 1/8" thick......what are my options? I'm reluctant to replace it with an expandable rubber plug as it's around 2" long and will stick out the bottom of the boat.

Any help is appreciated.

Forgot to add the threads in the hole are pretty mangled.

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Broncoman (Jul 28, 2008)

You have any pics, that would help us get a better ideal of what you have?


----------



## bassboy1 (Jul 28, 2008)

You say the threads are pretty mangled? If they are too bad that you cannot clean them out, and use a brass threaded plug, you may want to patch over it (round aluminum disk, 3M 5200 sealer, and rivets) and install a new drain plug. 
As you can see, there are plenty of thread in drain plug options to choose from.
https://www.iboats.com/drain_plug/d....1--search_type.keyword--session_id.519271160


----------



## daver (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. I did purchase a "one-way" garboard plug. However, it stuck out the bottom of the boat around 1-1/2". In my opinion...that protrudes too far. From the looks of this drain plug.....does anyone thing this came with the boat or something added after? I will look into the aluminum disc procedure...sounds like the best idea I've heard so far.

Thanks again,
Dave


----------



## dedawg1149 (Jul 29, 2008)

it looks like from the pic all you need is a brass plug and some taflon tape start it carefully it should srew in


----------



## bassboy1 (Jul 29, 2008)

I had a Cherokee that had a hole like that. It came with the factory aluminum plug, which had shallow threads, and then a flange with a gasket at the top. Doubt you you could find anything aftermarket that would be as ideal as that was. I also at one point had an old Larson that was a pond boat, that had a similar plug, just 1/2 inch diameter. Because it never operated over trolling motor speeds, we just had a brass plug and teflon tape in it. 

You could unbolt that little backwards scoop underneath, and use those same holes for your patch.


----------



## Jim (Jul 29, 2008)

Welcome aboard Daver! :beer:


----------



## bobessary (Jul 29, 2008)

looks to me that you can go your local autoparts store and use one of the small expansion plugs that are replacement for freeze plugs you can take it out and put it back in with just a wrench


----------



## daver (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks for the help. I'll try some of the suggestions.

If all else fails, I patch over it and add one in the transom.

I appreciate your help!

Dave


----------

